# Self Education by Audio?



## Brother John (May 28, 2009)

As a salesman I spend a lot of time in my truck driving from customer to customer. When I am not on the phone I would like to be learning. A few years ago when the Lord opened my eyes to the reformed faith I made a huge learning jump by burning up my iPod in the car and anywhere else it was appropriate. I would like to do this again. I am desiring the best education I can give myself by listening (for free I hope or atleast inexpensive). My first priority is to listen to the best reformed "audio seminary for the layman" as possible. Any ideas? I am also intrested in history, philosophy, apolegitics, logic, etc... from a reformed perspective. What would yall do if you were trying to build an audio university for yourself. Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## cbryant (May 28, 2009)

Blev3rd,

Reformed Theological Seminary and Covenant Theological Seminary have full courses on iTunesU. These run the gambit from Church History to Apologetics to Biblical Studies. The ones i've listened to are very accessible to the lay-person.

Hope This Helps


----------



## Brother John (May 28, 2009)

cbryant said:


> Blev3rd,
> 
> Reformed Theological Seminary and Covenant Theological Seminary have full courses on iTunesU. These run the gambit from Church History to Apologetics to Biblical Studies. The ones i've listened to are very accessible to the lay-person.
> 
> Hope This Helps




Thanks Chris I will look into these.


----------



## Fly Caster (May 28, 2009)

Your pastor has a great series on Reformation History on sermonaudio. But I'm sure that you know that already...


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 28, 2009)

I am really enjoying JI Packer's course on the English Puritans at RTS on iTunesU.


----------



## D. Paul (May 28, 2009)

James White - The Dividing Line at aomin.org
Monergism Mp3 Library

I developed this habit about 8-9 yrs ago commuting to Columbus (an hrs drive) and my list of sources has grown but I like these.

Also try the MacLaurin Institute and the Trinity Foundation for Mp3.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 28, 2009)

Our recent classes | BiblicalTraining.org is nice too. There are many diverse scholars on that site.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 28, 2009)

The Reformed Forum is very good Reformed Forum; it focuses on theological subjects, much like the White Horse Inn, but on a higher level (that is, many of the subjects are more erudite).


----------



## larryjf (May 28, 2009)

There are many good ideas listed above. Let me link to a few of them...

Monergism :: MP3 Audio & Multimedia
Our recent classes | BiblicalTraining.org
Worldwide Classroom

Some others...

SermonAudio.com - Still Waters Revival Books
URC Learning Reformed Sermons, Discussion Programs & Lessons, with Audio
Radio Apologia
CPRC Audio
Sabbath_Services
Christ Reformed Info - MP3's and Real Audio (of Academy Lectures)


----------



## Brother John (May 28, 2009)

I found these free mp3 on GPTS website.

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary - Resources: Audio: Course Samples


----------



## Brother John (Jun 1, 2009)

I also found this link that our associate pastor recommended. 

Third Millennium Ministries


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 4, 2009)

I know I am a bit late. But in the church I am visiting right now several of the pastors are scholars as well. They have several courses online on the Friday night Acadamy lectures which are highly accessible to lay people.

Christ Reformed Info - MP3's and Real Audio (of Academy Lectures)


Academy lectures include:

-Amillennialism 
-Church History
-Apologetics


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Maybe this BUMP will stimulate some thought from those who have not chimed in.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jul 10, 2009)

Philosophy related stuff can be found from respectable scholars (though not all are Reformed) at The Veritas Forum

Good apologetics use, even if their theology may not be perfect.


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a good website for apologetics material, though like Veritas Forum, it's not all underpinned by correct theology.

Webisodes | Closer to Truth


----------



## Andres (Jul 10, 2009)

Probably not as scholarly as the previously mentioned suggestions, but Oneplace has several excellent pastors/teachers/ministries available. There are of course some ministries that are best avoided but I am sure you can discern quality teachers. Some teachers you can find include Piper, MacArthur, Ravenhill, Sproul, Lloyd-Jones, Begg, Spurgeon, & The White Horse Inn. And best of all their MP3s are all free! 

Oneplace.com


----------



## Brother John (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this site Our recent classes | BiblicalTraining.org

I came across them on Monergism.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2009)

Blev3rd said:


> Does anyone know anything about this site Our recent classes | BiblicalTraining.org
> 
> I came across them on Monergism.



The LAMP program is a PCA approved method for training ministers.


----------



## lenflack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kevin said:


> The LAMP program is a PCA approved method for training ministers.



I _think_ there is a difference between LAMP on BiblicalTraining.org and LAMP Seminary, which is approved for training prospective PCA elders. I may be incorrect, however.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 1, 2009)

lenflack said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > The LAMP program is a PCA approved method for training ministers.
> ...



I will have to check that out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RevZach (Aug 1, 2009)

I always put the week's White Horse Inn on my Palm Pilot and go for a bike ride every Monday. A little more of the practical side of things... And if you start getting familiar with some of the preachers on SermonAudio, you'll find that in no time, you've got 10 that you HAVE TO HEAR every week.


----------



## RevZach (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, and you can always check out Pastor Zach dot Com - Sermon Archive


----------



## Berean (Aug 1, 2009)

RevZach said:


> Oh, and you can always check out Pastor Zach dot Com - Sermon Archive



These aren't too powerful, are they? 'Turn down the volume' sermons? I like Paul Washer, but...


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 1, 2009)

Blev3rd said:


> Does anyone know anything about this site Our recent classes | BiblicalTraining.org
> 
> I came across them on Monergism.



Miles Van Pelt teaches here at RTS Jackson and I HIGHLY recommend anything you can get your hands on by him. I think he has two classes on the biblicaltraining.org site.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 1, 2009)

RevZach said:


> Oh, and you can always check out Pastor Zach dot Com - Sermon Archive



Whenever I read Luke from now on I'll think of St. Louis.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 1, 2009)

While enjoying the 70mph speed limit, and with an ipod or laptop, don't forget the greatest free site of all for audio and video (and access to others you can purchase):

Ligonier Ministries Reformed Theology from R.C. Sproul


----------



## Dawie (Aug 1, 2009)

Blev3rd said:


> As a salesman I spend a lot of time in my truck driving from customer to customer. When I am not on the phone I would like to be learning. A few years ago when the Lord opened my eyes to the reformed faith I made a huge learning jump by burning up my iPod in the car and anywhere else it was appropriate. I would like to do this again. I am desiring the best education I can give myself by listening (for free I hope or atleast inexpensive). My first priority is to listen to the best reformed "audio seminary for the layman" as possible. Any ideas? I am also intrested in history, philosophy, apolegitics, logic, etc... from a reformed perspective. What would yall do if you were trying to build an audio university for yourself. Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.



The RTS courses on iTunes are really great. I have almost finished the course "Theological foundations", lectured by Dr. Derek Thomas. I strongly recommend it.

The syllabus:

Lesson One
Introduction to Theology
Introduction to Reformed Theology
Introduction to Calvinism

Lesson Two
Pelagius and Pelagianism
Saint Augustine
The Reformation Proper

Lesson Three
Synod of Dordt
The Puritans
Hyper-Calvinism

Lesson Four
Original Sin
Total Depravity
The Bondage of the Will

Lesson Five
Biblical Terminology on Election
The Doctrine of Election
The Doctrine of Reprobation

Lesson Six
Order of Decrees
Infralapsarianism and Supralapsarianism
The Destiny of the Unevangelized

Lesson Seven
The Ministry of Jesus
Substitutionary Atonement
The Practical Effects of the Atonement

Lesson Eight
The Calvinistic and Arminian Views of the Atonement
The History of the Doctrine of the Atonement
The Difficult Passages Dealing with the Atonement

Lesson Nine
Biblical Context of Calling
The Distinctions Between General and Special Calling
Effectual Call

LessonTen
Exegetical Considerations for Perseverance of the Saints
Systematic Considerations for Perseverance of the Saints
Making a Christian Profession


----------

